# Reprogramacion de master prog con firmware de pickit 2



## karyus (Nov 4, 2014)

buenas noches, 

quisiera saber si es posible reprogramar el firmware del programador master prog de edutronika  que aparentemente es un clon de pickit 2 para que sea reconocido con el software original de microchip.

alguien lo ha hecho? tengo la duda de si el pic18f2550 del master prog viene bloqueado para leerse y reprogramarse. En todo caso tendira que comprar un nuevo pic y me convendria mejor montar un clon de pickit2 en un pcb
si alguien tiene un buen diseño de este clon que le haya funcionado bien agradezco me lo pudiera pasar 
saludos.


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 4, 2014)

pues yo quise copiar el hex del pic-prog y no se pudo pues esta protegido


----------



## papirrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Segun recuerdo se graba con bootloader no  copiandolo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 4, 2014)

creo que el ROM.BIN es el .HEX claro en binario
habria que ver hay que convertir el ROM.BIN a .HEX y que como esta estructurado.

es una duda que tambien me salio pero creo que si ta tienes el master prog como pisapapeles habria que ver si un firmware de pickit2 sirve ami me gusta el master prog y a quien no le guste que la boca se les haga chicharron


----------



## karyus (Nov 4, 2014)

es bueno y funciona bien, el problema es que quiero programar un pic de los mas recientes el pic16f1827 pero master prog no lo soporta y el pickit 2 con una actualizacion si.
por eso quiero usar el master prog pero con la interfaz de pickit 2


----------



## papirrin (Nov 4, 2014)

si ya te fijaste que electronicamente sean iguales el master-prog y pickit2, tiene que poderse grabar, los pic18f2550 no se pueden proteger contra escritura.

hay un tema en el foro del pickit2, busca como se programa el pic


----------



## karyus (Nov 4, 2014)

Gracias de hecho ya tengo el hex original de pickit pero antes De desoldarlo para reprogramar tengo esa duda si se puede leer el firmware del Master prog y reprogramar y en caso de que no sirva regresar al que traía
Estas seguro que no se pueden proteger de lectura y escritura?


----------



## papirrin (Nov 4, 2014)

> Estas seguro que no se pueden proteger de lectura y escritura?


yo no dije que no se pueda proteger contra lectura, yo dije que no se puede proteger contra escritura.

tambien dije que es por BOOTLOADER. osea que le cargas el firmware del bootloader y despues se carga el firmware por medio de sofware, hasta donde creo recordar.

pero todo eso no sirve si no son electronicamente iguales. (mismo diagrama)

EDITO:
si son iguales compra otro pic y cargalo con el HEX del Pickit y deja el del masterprog sin modificar, si no funciona regresas el pic que estaba.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 4, 2014)

no seria mejor sacar el pic poner una base y usar la vercion master prog 
y colocar el pic con la vercion pickit2


----------



## karyus (Nov 5, 2014)

gracias por su ayuda, finalmente compre otro pic18f2550 y con el master prog lo programe como pickit y lo ensamble en un circuito en protoboard


----------



## papirrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Hoy me puse a comparar el PICKit y el master prog y si son diferentes electronicamente hablando, dentro de las principales diferencias observe que el boost converter en el pickit se usa un inductor de 680uH por lo que necesitaria aproximadamente una frecuencia de 15KHz, y esa frecuencia es generada por el modulo CCP2, mientras que el master prog tiene un inductor de 6.8mH (si la vista no me falla XD) por lo que genera una frecuencia de 150KHz pero por el CCP1.

asi que no son compatibles.


----------

